# adding songs from Spotify to ipod?



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

How do i add songs from Spotify to my ipod classic?


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Can’t as far as I know. You have to have the app to download.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

what app i have spotify prem on my home computer


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

How to Sync Spotify Music to Your iPod - dummies

Found this


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hammer1 said:


> How to Sync Spotify Music to Your iPod - dummies
> 
> Found this


Wait.......I gotta delete everything and start over? uhhhhhhhh no thanks?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I did not know this was possible so I never tried. I have 2 iPods somewhere, I have to load up one of them. Thanks OP.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

How to Transfer Spotify Music to iTunes Library | NoteBurner

This shows how to import them into Itunes


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> I did not know this was possible so I never tried. I have 2 iPods somewhere, I have to load up one of them. Thanks OP.




It only copies music u have actually purchased only


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JerrySmith1021 (Sep 14, 2018)

I have encountered a similar issue ever. Here I will share my successful experience with you. To adding Spotify songs to iPod, you need to download Spotify tracks and convert Spotify to MP3 at first. Whatever you are Free or Premium user, this tutorial can help you to download and convert Spotify playlist to MP3 for free. If you want to learn more, please search *AudFree Spotify Music Converter* on Google to learn more.


----------



## Miles_Gonzalez (May 10, 2019)

That is not difficult to add Spotify songs to ipod as long as you get the *DRmare Spotify Music Converter for Mac* to help you convert Spotify songs to mp3 first. You can give it a try, my friends.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a feeling both guys above me are scammers.


----------



## RebaBarker (May 13, 2021)

To add spotify songs to iPods or other devices, both free and premium users need tools to convert Spotify tracks to MP3. If you want to learn more, you can search *TunesFun Spotify Music Converter* in your browser for details.


----------

